# Swiss Keywind Pocketwatch, Unidentified



## goddardbros (Jun 18, 2013)

Hello chaps! I have recently acquired a new (old!) pocketwatch, and as I am new to collecting watches, and considering my knowledge of the topic is fairly basic, I decided to post pictures of it, in the hope of gaining a better understanding of both this watch, and indeed watches in general.

The watch case is 52mm wide, the movement 42mm. It is inscribed 'Swiss Made', and above that it says 'safety pinion'. There are no clues to the maker, but it is key winding, so I assume it is from the 19th century- I could be wrong!

Any ideas?


----------



## Freekshow614 (May 30, 2013)

It looks very similar to some early walthams I have. I mean, almost identical. I read somewhere that early walthams were built very similar to some Swiss watch maker but now I can't remember who it was. I'm sure someone on here can help out with that. It is a nice looking piece and I would say it is late 1800's - early 1900's for sure.


----------



## Freekshow614 (May 30, 2013)

Just for an example I found this pic.

http://m1361.photobucket.com/albumview/albums/freekshow614/null_zpsfe46ecda.png.html?o=0


----------



## goddardbros (Jun 18, 2013)

Thank you! I wonder, did they make the movements in Switzerland? Perhaps it is from the same company that made them for Waltham! (Or just a copy made to look like one)

That movement does look nearly identical aside from the inscriptions. Odd!


----------

